# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Age and gear, is it wise?

## gcguiness

Perhaps one of the most important question I could ask someone about gear and age would be "Is it worth it?" Is it wise for someone over the age of 40 to even mess with it? My goals are not to be some huge body builder, I just want to feel and look better. I've never messed with it, so would it be good to concider such a move. I've seemed to have hit a wall in my training, should I except it or move to another level? Any suggestions would be great..

----------


## kaju

As long as you educate yourself and know what you are doing you can do it at 90 without any problems. It is the stupid people that do it wrong and make problems for the people that do it right. watch this video but let me preface this before you watch it.
Even though it is an informative video it is by all means not a end all subject. It misses allot of points that a person needs to know before they start. One needs to know what he is putting into his body, what it is going to do and he needs to know what side effects to look for and what to do if the side effects happen. He needs to know how much and for how long. then he needs to know what to do after he finishes a cycle. All of the things I said are very important. anyone that does not have full of everything I mentioned does not need to ever pick it up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0LEj8IPHGU

watch the video and do a search and you will see this is not the first time this question has been asked. 
In my opinion if done right it would be wise do do it as apposed to not doing it.

----------


## kaju

I forgot to mention that many people go to a doctor and get blood work done and sometimes the doctor can put you on trt. This another subject all to gether but My father is on trt and he is 72.

----------


## gcguiness

Great advise kaju, like everything else the government seems to want total control of everyones daily life, so they put the scare factor out there to frighten people. The video seems to convey exactly how I feel, I just want to feel better. I am leaning towards it, so I need to do more research on what to take, and educate myself better. Thanks for the imput..

----------


## glover

Not only is it wise it is recommended! And what do you mean by worth it? The side affects are not long term. Just look at the side affects of the drugs that everyone is taking today at the request of pharma companies and doctors. Look at statins (lipitor, crestor, etc.) I know people who have died from these. It's funny as soon as you quit taking these your choleserol goes right back up. 

Look at the sides on anti depressants. I think almost every woman over 40 has taken these. 

It depends on what you want to look like. AAS will increase your metabolism and you will likely eat more. Studies have shown that the best way to prolong your life is to eat less and reduce your metabolism. So if longevity is your goal don't use them. If you want more muscle and energy then try them and see.

----------


## bass

> As long as you educate yourself and know what you are doing you can do it at 90 without any problems. It is the stupid people that do it wrong and make problems for the people that do it right. watch this video but let me preface this before you watch it.
> Even though it is an informative video it is by all means not a end all subject. It misses allot of points that a person needs to know before they start. One needs to know what he is putting into his body, what it is going to do and he needs to know what side effects to look for and what to do if the side effects happen. He needs to know how much and for how long. then he needs to know what to do after he finishes a cycle. All of the things I said are very important. anyone that does not have full of everything I mentioned does not need to ever pick it up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0LEj8IPHGU
> 
> watch the video and do a search and you will see this is not the first time this question has been asked. 
> In my opinion if done right it would be wise do do it as apposed to not doing it.


couldn't have said it better Kaju, i've seen the video, its an excellent one. i am almost 50 and plan on using steroids when the time comes. Ive been reading for two years and still not ready, like Kaju said, read more...

----------


## gcguiness

Thanks Glover, yea looking better and feeling better is what Im looking for. Body building is not a factor for me, I want to be larger/stronger, so I can do activities as I did in my younger years. Thanks for the input...

----------


## Triple Stack

I'm 40 and started cycling again after a 14 yr hiatus. I feel like I'm 18 again and my wife loves me long time. I feel great & look great but as with the posts above make sure you know & understand fully what you are getting into. It's serious stuff but taken correctly, can be very rewarding.

Getting on TRT is the best option. I tried but my levels were too high when not on cycle (650 on a normal scale between 250-850)...RATS!

----------


## gcguiness

Lots to concider, thanks...

----------


## gcguiness

consider, lol.

----------


## Kale

Well I am 54 and it is the Elixir of Youth as far as I am concerned !!!

----------


## gcguiness

Tru dat- Kale, good choice..

----------


## ScotchGuard

I'm 50 and I've been on HGH for a year and ran a sustanon cycle this year. It was a great experience. NOTHING hurt while I was on cycle. LOL, my back didn't hurt, my knee didn't hurt, my shoulder didn't hurt, my hips didn't hurt. After a year on HGH I find that I can remember things a lot better and my skin's so much nicer. I'm actually glad I didn't discover AAS until recently. I've had a chance to maximize my natural potential before I went on cycle.

----------


## gcguiness

Strong natural base before anything is added is real good advise.. thanks.

----------


## lovbyts

> What are you talking about here Kale?? Sounds awsome..I have heard this about HGH? I have always been skeptical. Can you share your experiences with it? Thanks!


Pretty much just read what ScotchGuard said above, that is what Kale is talking about.

----------


## yannick35

> As long as you educate yourself and know what you are doing you can do it at 90 without any problems. It is the stupid people that do it wrong and make problems for the people that do it right. watch this video but let me preface this before you watch it.
> Even though it is an informative video it is by all means not a end all subject. It misses allot of points that a person needs to know before they start. One needs to know what he is putting into his body, what it is going to do and he needs to know what side effects to look for and what to do if the side effects happen. He needs to know how much and for how long. then he needs to know what to do after he finishes a cycle. All of the things I said are very important. anyone that does not have full of everything I mentioned does not need to ever pick it up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0LEj8IPHGU
> 
> watch the video and do a search and you will see this is not the first time this question has been asked. 
> In my opinion if done right it would be wise do do it as apposed to not doing it.


One of the best post even on that question, so true, i have met a guy that is probably dead today who started gear and by gear i mean heavy 2 testosteron at once and at one point taking sustenon with enhentate, cycle after cycle and never taking more then 2 weeks between cycles. He started at 18 and last time i saw him he was 28, looked sick has hell but never let go steroids .

Dan Duchaine who was a steroid guru said it best a yearly deca test cure of 8 weeks will do wonders for most bodybuilders.

I am 37, i did steroids once and they work real good, i just did not like the feeling in my buttock, hurt like hell the test injections that is, so i rather stick with creatine, glutamine, whey, and BCAA and some good EFA- Glucosamine and Multi vitamins supp.

But if you do your reseach and stay within the dosage and do a proper PCT afterwards you should be fine.

----------


## stpete

I'm 41 and besides food, it's the best thing for me as far as performance and recovery. Been using for several years w/ a number of compounds and no problems to date. As Kaju said, and another good friend of ours "educate before you medicate". Good luck.

----------


## slimy

I guess I'm in this forum illegally, as I don't turn 40 until Feb. I have been training since I was 15. I did a couple of cycles when I was younger, not knowing what I was doing. In the last three years, my steroid knowledge has grown and I now have a body I would have killed for in my twenties. I work part time as a male stripper ( didn't start until I was 37. 37!!!)

Are steroids worth it at our age? I wouldn't even question it. Hell yeah they are!!!!!

----------


## kaju

> What the heck are you talking about?


I dont know if I understand your question.
just read all the posts on this thread. Or go back and read the stickies.

----------


## gcguiness

Will do, I'm reading everyones post, Im just getting all the info as possible from those with experience. I'm watching my diet closely and working out hard as possible for another six months or so before I commit to any decision on useing any AAS. Thank everyone for the viewpoints, and please post any comments that you have, Im learning alot.. thanks again..

----------


## Hate Being Small

good post

----------


## DeepDiver

48 and lovin it

----------


## gcguiness

Thanks all, good responses...

----------


## Brian McClay

TRT by far the best decision that I've ever made

----------


## gcguiness

thanks brian....

----------


## goosehntr

What is TRT

----------


## hot stuff

> What is TRT


Testosterone Replacement Therapy. (Roids)

----------


## Intruder20

Thank you forthos very helpful video and your thoughts on this kaju

----------


## yannick35

I would get a testosterone check before, my sport doctor got some test E, but right now i just don't need eat, i eat lots of meat, saturated fats from coconut oil and efa, my test is very good for a 39 year old

----------


## JD250

Interesting stuff, I would make a point of separating the cycling of AAS and TRT, they are two totally different things, Low test levels will slowly kill you TRT corrects that and you have the test levels of a 22 year old or higher and feel freakin great, cycling AAS should be done after you've reached natural potential in the gym and the levels are MUCH higher than TRT levels and the compounds used can differ greatly. I know this is elementary but sometimes the obvious isn't always obvious to everyone. Hope this helps and good luck with whatever you decide.

And BTW..TRT totally changed my life for the better!! It's been a long road but I have NO regrets whatsoever!!

----------


## sirupate

> Testosterone Replacement Therapy. (Roids)


"Roids", but not cycles or blasting (usually). Just trying to keep our levels at high normal range. Makes us feel much younger and with very few adverse health possibilities. Your workouts will go better too. "Miracle" stuff if done responsibly. Some guys go see an endocrinologist, urologist or anti-aging doctor. Most general practitioners don't seem well-informed enough to properly prescribe.

----------


## Bullseye Forever

> Interesting stuff, I would make a point of separating the cycling of AAS and TRT, they are two totally different things, Low test levels will slowly kill you TRT corrects that and you have the test levels of a 22 year old or higher and feel freakin great, cycling AAS should be done after you've reached natural potential in the gym and the levels are MUCH higher than TRT levels and the compounds used can differ greatly. I know this is elementary but sometimes the obvious isn't always obvious to everyone. Hope this helps and good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> And BTW..TRT totally changed my life for the better!! It's been a long road but I have NO regrets whatsoever!!


good point JD250,im 45 and been on trt for 4 years and have done 2 test cycles,and will do my 3rd cycle late summer with multiple compunds,ive done my research and read,read read,and learned,so yea its worth it to me,i feel better physically and mentally while on cycle than i do off,just as everyone has said,just be smart and do them right...good luck man

----------


## Far from massive

I think that after 40 its probably best to only consider TRT. 

While you can certainly get away with cycling at any age once you hit your 40s your natural test is in decline already, to do cycles and try to regain its prior to cycle levels becomes ( in my opinion) more and more difficult as like everything else the body has more trouble recovering. This is even more of a factor when you consider that at 30 if you loose 10% of your test it probably won't be that noticible but at 42-48 as you levels are dropping already a loss of 10% becomes more significant.

If you do decide to cycle at 40+, I would look real hard at short blasts 4-6 wks with short esters of test and other mild compounds and get bloodwork done before and after each cycle to gauge your recovery. While a 10 wk cycle of Enan or Cyp is a pretty standard thing, I would try my luck with a 5wk cycle of EO/GSO based prop and see if I could tolerate the daily injections instead of going on a 10 wk Enan/Cyp cycle. What I suggest to those I train/supply/advise is to purchase enough prop for 5-6 wks and also enough Enan/Cyp for 10 then try the prop and if you can't hang with the daily injections just switch to the Enan/Cyp for the rest of the cycle...With good well made EO/GSO based Prop so far I have not had one client who has bailed on the prop (due to next day injection pain) and gone to the Cyp and while some of you young guys may feel that its a lot to buy a few hundred dollars is really no big deal when you are making a serious commitment like this and the Enan or Cyp can be used in the future ( I actually just tell my guys they can hold a cycle and return it if they want, but I know thats not an option to everyone).

Anyway best luck and look real hard at your base test levels before starting.

FFM

----------


## Far from massive

> good point JD250,im 45 and been on trt for 4 years and have done 2 test cycles,and will do my 3rd cycle late summer with multiple compunds,ive done my research and read,read read,and learned,so yea its worth it to me,i feel better physically and mentally while on cycle than i do off,just as everyone has said,just be smart and do them right...good luck man


Bullseye, I know you are familiar with all this but just to be clear to other new guys reading this. 

Bullseye is doing blasts since he is on TRT. Doing cycles generally refers to using AAS for a period and then stopping, or preferably stopping and doing a good PCT and then allowing the body to return to homeostasis. This is where it the problems can occur particularly for those who are older, if a good PCT is not followed or proper time off is not taken base test levels often will not return to normal and then TRT become mandatory instead of an option. Even with good PCT there is sometimes some loss of test levels, and this increases with age.

----------


## Far from massive

> Interesting stuff, I would make a point of separating the cycling of AAS and TRT, they are two totally different things, Low test levels will slowly kill you TRT corrects that and you have the test levels of a 22 year old or higher and feel freakin great, cycling AAS should be done after you've reached natural potential in the gym and the levels are MUCH higher than TRT levels and the compounds used can differ greatly. I know this is elementary but sometimes the obvious isn't always obvious to everyone. Hope this helps and good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> And BTW..TRT totally changed my life for the better!! It's been a long road but I have NO regrets whatsoever!!


Yep Yep...great post I also am on TRT (due to a natural loss of test levels at 50+) and do not have a minutes regret.

----------


## Bullseye Forever

> Bullseye, I know you are familiar with all this but just to be clear to other new guys reading this. 
> 
> Bullseye is doing blasts since he is on TRT. Doing cycles generally refers to using AAS for a period and then stopping, or preferably stopping and doing a good PCT and then allowing the body to return to homeostasis. This is where it the problems can occur particularly for those who are older, if a good PCT is not followed or proper time off is not taken base test levels often will not return to normal and then TRT become mandatory instead of an option. Even with good PCT there is sometimes some loss of test levels, and this increases with age.


oh yea brother it totally agree,i should have worded my post different,but excellent point man

----------


## inked1314

This is an absolutely fantastic thread!!!! Makes me proud to be part of this site.

----------


## Bullseye Forever

> This is an absolutely fantastic thread!!!! Makes me proud to be part of this site.


indeed it is,ive learned alot and alot of the posters on this thread are better than endos in my opinion

----------


## inked1314

I had been "On the fence" about AS for many years. After many visits to family doctors who kept telling me "you'll kill yourself with that stuff". I decided to start to teach myself the benefits of using AS. I had my diet dialed in, I had a pretty good physical base. 

I wish I had not talked myself out of using AS so long ago. However, I am so glad I took the time to learn the negative and positive effects. Learn all you can, then decide for yourself what's right for you.

----------

